# Tacx Neo Reliable?



## gmw492 (23 Jan 2019)

I purchased a Tacx Flux in December for winter training , loved it and the virtual training apps available, I say loved it, I did till only 4 weeks later I became a victim of the belt squealing issue which now I have researched is a common fault on them, anyway got a refund back and now looking to stay away from the Flux , but I like the Tacx Neo, anybody had any issues with them , recent reviews say it’s good, looking at wahoo too but same thing any good , any feedback on these would be great thanks


----------



## CXRAndy (23 Jan 2019)

Tacx Neo has a good overall reliable reputation after a few design issues on the first generation. This seems to be all sorted now. 
I have the Neo 2, I have swapped out from Wahoo Kickr'18 due to repeat failure of bearings. This also affects Kickr Core model. 
So the best silent trainer is the Neo/2 currently.


----------



## Nebulous (23 Jan 2019)

Big jump in price. I'm on my second flux after my first one squealing as well, and sort of wondering if I should have just dug deeper and got a Neo. Its common for me - a reluctance to buy something, followed by looking for a bargain, then wishing I'd bought a better one.


----------



## gmw492 (23 Jan 2019)

CXRAndy said:


> Tacx Neo has a good overall reliable reputation after a few design issues on the first generation. This seems to be all sorted now.
> I have the Neo 2, I have swapped out from Wahoo Kickr'18 due to repeat failure of bearings. This also affects Kickr Core model.
> So the best silent trainer is the Neo/2 currently.


Thanks, Neo 2 is obviously dearer seen the Neo on wiggle cheaper, I did like the way the flux was till that issue so would prefer a Tacx so Neo is probably the only option on Tacx,


----------



## Big T (23 Jan 2019)

If you've not already seen them, check out the GPLama (Shane Miller) and DC Rainmaker YouTube channels. They have extensive reviews of all of the above trainers. Shane in particular rides a lot on Zwift and uses multiple trainers. There's also a very recent video on the DCR Channel talking to the boss of Wahoo about recent problems with the Kickr and Kickr Core.


----------



## gmw492 (23 Jan 2019)

Big T said:


> If you've not already seen them, check out the GPLama (Shane Miller) and DC Rainmaker YouTube channels. They have extensive reviews of all of the above trainers. Shane in particular rides a lot on Zwift and uses multiple trainers. There's also a very recent video on the DCR Channel talking to the boss of Wahoo about recent problems with the Kickr and Kickr Core.


Thanks


----------



## CXRAndy (23 Jan 2019)

This is my experience with Wahoo Kickr'18

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/wahoo-silent-kickr-kickr-core-faults.241225/


----------



## Freelanderuk (24 Jan 2019)

I have the Neo 2 also ,very silent trainer ,no problems encountered at all ,I got this after having 3 Wahoo kickr cores with problems, I should have bought it first but tried to save a few quid


----------



## gmw492 (24 Jan 2019)

I should of researched the Flux more and avoided it, great when it worked though but obviously not reliable, good to see your Neo is better @Freelanderuk


----------



## gmw492 (24 Jan 2019)

Thanks for the input guys , ordered the Neo last night and it’s arriving later today, fingers crossed it lasts and has no issues present or long term, Tacx has the 2year guarantee on it as standard, but I don’t want to keep boxing it up and returning for exchanges etc as I’ve noticed Flux customers have.
Did originally want the Neo but the price put me off as I wanted to make sure smart training appealed to me indoors first so bought the cheaper option Flux, so my refund as basically paid half of it already so not too bad on the wallet.
Currently trialing Bkool app but looking to try the free trial on Zwift too to see which is better, thanks again


----------



## Milkfloat (24 Jan 2019)

Neo 1 user here, IMO if you are looking for a budget Neo then go for the older version. £859 in most retailers and you may be able to use further discounts. I think the 2 may future proof you if Tacx bring out some firmware updates or you have lots of thru axle bikes but at the moment there is no real reason to go for the 2 over the 1 and you save at about £250.


----------



## gmw492 (24 Jan 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> Neo 1 user here, IMO if you are looking for a budget Neo then go for the older version. £859 in most retailers and you may be able to use further discounts. I think the 2 may future proof you if Tacx bring out some firmware updates or you have lots of thru axle bikes but at the moment there is no real reason to go for the 2 over the 1 and you save at about £250.


Yes thanks it is the Neo first one got it for £854 that’s with £4.99 next day delivery included as I couldn’t wait for it any longer


----------



## bridgy (24 Jan 2019)

gmw492 said:


> Thanks for the input guys , ordered the Neo last night and it’s arriving later today, fingers crossed it lasts and has no issues present or long term, Tacx has the 2year guarantee on it as standard, but I don’t want to keep boxing it up and returning for exchanges etc as I’ve noticed Flux customers have.
> Did originally want the Neo but the price put me off as I wanted to make sure smart training appealed to me indoors first so bought the cheaper option Flux, so my refund as basically paid half of it already so not too bad on the wallet.
> Currently trialing Bkool app but looking to try the free trial on Zwift too to see which is better, thanks again


Bkool is good for riding real routes, sometimes with video of the real ride, and if you're happy riding (mostly) on your own. You can race on Bkool too and there's a good league system - and an active group of Bkool racers on here - but it's not a level playing field between those on Bkool trainers and other makes of trainers with accurate power meters so you'd be at a very frustrating disadvantage on a NEO. Zwift is much busier, with literally thousands of riders joining some of the most popular races or group rides. It doesn't have the huge variety of different routes Bkool has but I don't find that an issue at all.

I started out on the Bkool software on a Bkool trainer but now have a Neo (no reliability issues so far) and have moved over to Zwift and love it


----------



## Gary E (5 Feb 2019)

Just about to send back my second Tacx Neo 1  
To be fair I think I've just been unlucky as by far the vast majority of users have no problems at all.
The first one went back immediately. As soon as it came out of the box it was obvious that 3 of the 6 screws holding the flywheel on where mangled (I'm a little disappointed that this wasn't picked up by Tacx's quality control, but hey, we're all human).
The second one has an out of balance flywheel (or damaged bearing) that makes it feel like you're riding on bumpy ground the whole time.
To be fair Wiggle have been very good in both cases and have arranged for the second one to be collected from my address rather than me having to struggle (it's a heavy brute of a trainer) to get it to a post office.
My plan is to wait for the refund to go through and then get the Neo 2


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Feb 2019)

Gary E said:


> Just about to send back my second Tacx Neo 1
> To be fair I think I've just been unlucky as by far the vast majority of users have no problems at all.
> The first one went back immediately. As soon as it came out of the box it was obvious that 3 of the 6 screws holding the flywheel on where mangled (I'm a little disappointed that this wasn't picked up by Tacx's quality control, but hey, we're all human).
> The second one has an out of balance flywheel (or damaged bearing) that makes it feel like you're riding on bumpy ground the whole time.
> ...



Did you speak to Tacx and have them send you the extraction tool and extra o-ring?


----------



## Gary E (5 Feb 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> Did you speak to Tacx and have them send you the extraction tool and extra o-ring?



No, If I'd had it for 6 months I would have but I'd only had the trainer for 3 weeks and so didn't want to have to repair it so soon. 
Repairing it may have fixed it for good but, as it was well inside the return window I didn't want to take the chance.


----------



## AlanW (5 Feb 2019)

On my second Tack Neo  

The first one failed after 12 months and 1 week and a lot of action! But Tacx support were utterly brilliant and I had received a brand new replacement in just less that two weeks. The replacement is now 13 months old and has seen a lot of miles, still going good.


----------



## Gary E (5 Feb 2019)

Prior to splashing out on a Tacx Neo I went through 3 Elite Qubo Trainers! Each one lasted about a year and 5,000 miles of use. I also went through about 5 Trainer Tyres


----------

